# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  سرعت update در zend szudio 8

## Arsess

با سلام

من از zend studio 8 استفاده میکنم و پروژه مستقیم از سرور دانلود و آپلود میشه. وقتی هرروز میخوام آپدیت کنم که کارهای همکارام رو داشته باشم، این کار ۱ ساعت یا بیشتر طول میکشه در صورتیکه همینکار برای بقیه حدود ۱۵ دقیقه طول میکشه. جالب اینجاست که سرعت اینترنت من ۵۰MB/s هست در صورتیکه سرعت بقیه فقط ۶MB/s هست.

هیچکس اینجا متوجه نمیشه مشکل من از چیه. کسی میدونه مشکل از کجا میتونه باشه؟

----------


## Arsess

*عجب سوالی بود ...

آقای  iranphpmaster ، دوستان دیگه ...

اساتید ...*

----------


## Arsess

هیچکس زاغچه ای را سر یک مزرعه جدی نگرفت ...

 :گریه:

----------

